# SX Guitars from Rondo Music?



## Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Opinions please!

Anyone familiar with Rondo Music out of New Hampshire? They market a line of electric guitars of various styles made in China ... great selection of lefties too ... some of the reviews I've read have been favourable ... have my eye on a telecaster-clone ...

Chime in folks!


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Anything and everything you want to know about SX guitars in detail can be found here:

http://www.agileguitarforum.com/index.php?forums

For the tele style guitars specifically:

http://www.tdpri.com/forum/index.php

Generally speaking, they can become great playing guitars with some work.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Basically, SX is the lower line and Agile is the better stuff, with the name Douglas standing somewhere around the middle. If your looking at an SX and there's an Agile version of it, save up and get the Agile. Overall better features and craftsmanship. But, an SX in it's own serves a great purpose as a modding platform. However, if you find yourself unfamiliar with things such as general setup work, fretwork, and possibly soldering then you should probably just stick to an Agile. I am the proud owner of an Agile Dauntless, which is a Les Paul copy and can say nothing bad about it. It came with a minor finish, and a minor paint blemish, I told Kurt and he credited me $50 USD off the guitar to be marked as a blem sale which is pretty darned good considering the guitar was only 279 to begin with. He is an outstanding man to deal with and stands very much so by his products. If your looking for cheap and good Tele's/Strats, also consider checking www.guitarfetish.com. Jay, the man who runs that site is also a very pleasant man to deal with, not to mention his products are generally geared towards making your copy sound as good and look as close as possible to the real thing by utilizing real wilky bridge parts, alpha pots, etc etc. Good luck, hope this helped.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

There have beens lots of recent threads on Agiles, Rondos etc on this board. I searched for "rondo agile" and got these:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20257&highlight=rondo+agile

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20057&highlight=rondo+agile

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=19568&highlight=rondo+agile


----------

